# rotary table and chuck help



## Mark_f (Dec 29, 2014)

I need some ideas here. I want to mount a 6 inch chuck on a 6 inch rotary table and can't seem to figure out how to do it. Can anyone give me some ideas?


Mark Frazier


----------



## darkzero (Dec 29, 2014)

If you use a front mount chuck that has the same amount of monting holes as your rotary table has slots, then that's an easy way of course. But if not, melsdad made a style of adapter that would work in your case. 

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/20573-Rotary-table-Chuck-mounting-plate?p=178115&viewfull=1#post178115


----------



## f350ca (Dec 29, 2014)

Mark, I mounted a cheap 8 inch rear mount 3 jaw on my 8 inch rotary by simply drilling through the outer edge (carefully avoiding the scroll). With careful spacing you can sneak a four bolt pattern between the 3 jaws. Direct mounting saves the height of an adaptor plate. Can snap a photo if your interested.
Greg


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 29, 2014)

f350ca said:


> Mark, I mounted a cheap 8 inch rear mount 3 jaw on my 8 inch rotary by simply drilling through the outer edge (carefully avoiding the scroll). With careful spacing you can sneak a four bolt pattern between the 3 jaws. Direct mounting saves the height of an adaptor plate. Can snap a photo if your interested.
> Greg



Yes, I am interested as i want to stay as low as possible. I not sure the chuck has clearance enough though.

Thanks ,

Mark


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 29, 2014)

darkzero said:


> If you use a front mount chuck that has the same amount of monting holes as your rotary table has slots, then that's an easy way of course. But if not, melsdad made a style of adapter that would work in your case.
> 
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/20573-Rotary-table-Chuck-mounting-plate?p=178115&viewfull=1#post178115




WOW!  That is so simple, I been racking my brain and never thought of that. (maybe I can blame the stroke for inducing a bout of stupidity)

Thank you so much for the idea,

Mark


----------



## RandyM (Dec 30, 2014)

Similar to the one already posted. I did pilot the indexer and chuck for centering.


----------



## f350ca (Dec 30, 2014)

Mark, here's a couple of shots of the chuck, its just sitting on the table for the photo op. 3/8 bolts fit the rim of this chuck but even 1/4 inch would hold it. I have a rod somewhere with a morse taper to fit the rotary table hole, it extends up through the chuck, close the chuck on it before bolting it down gets it fairly well centred. If I remember right I centred the chuck on the mill table and used the dro to lay out the holes, but that rod would have worked with the table rotated too.







Had planned to get socket head cap screws to fasten it down but the hex head work so never got round to it.
Just another idea.

Greg


----------



## 18w (Dec 30, 2014)

It is amazing that the simplest approach is often the best. Not having the additional space of a adapter plate is a huge advantage on most vertical mills. The previous posts of the other adapters is a nice way to adapt as well as that gives one the option to be able to bolt the chuck directly to the mill table if you don't need the rotary function and need more daylight. Great ideas everyone.

Darrell


----------



## LEEQ (Dec 31, 2014)

I made a little plate for the chuck also, but the collet chuck that drops into the center taper is a lower profile. It also is self centering. I know which I will use whenever I can, the  mt2 taper er40 collet chuck!)


----------



## Andre (Dec 31, 2014)

I have a Grizzly 4" table, and used a Craftsman 109 4" 4 jaw chuck. It has through holes in the chuck which made things simple. Will be saving this thread in case I get a larger table and chuck, thanks for the pictures everybody )


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Dec 31, 2014)

Enco has a adapter for their Chuck and table.  *Manufacturer Part Number: *          221-356      

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=432&PMITEM=308-0829


----------



## darkzero (Dec 31, 2014)

Pontiac Freak said:


> Enco has a adapter for their Chuck and table.  *Manufacturer Part Number: *          221-356



Yes, those are the common ones, mounts a chuck one size smaller than the rotary table. In Mark's case he wanted to use a 6" chuck with a 6" RT.

The ones commonly sold would look something like this below. I made my own adapter, it's a 8" RT so a 6-1/4" chuck is big enough for me.


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Dec 31, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Yes, those are the common ones, mounts a chuck one size smaller than the rotary table. In Mark's case he wanted to use a 6" chuck with a 6" RT.
> 
> The ones commonly sold would look something like this below. I made my own adapter, it's a 8" RT so a 6-1/4" chuck is big enough for me.



Nice setup!  I was just using theirs as a idea for creating his own.  I was going to copy their idea for mine as well )


----------



## Mark_f (Jan 1, 2015)

All great ideas . thank you everyone. I can get by with a 1 inch thick spacer and mount it the way you guys did. That way I don't take up all my height with the adapter. I almost passed out when i saw the price for a 6 inch diameter aluminum round 2 inches long, but it will be worth it.


Thank you all again for your help,

Mark Frazier


----------



## Monk (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi everyone: I've got an 8 inch RT that appears to be a knock-off of the one Dark Zero posted. It has 4 slots. My Cutmaster 13x40 lathe has a 6 inch 3 jaw, and an 8 inch 4 jaw cam lock chuck. I'd like to be able to use them on the RT. I am confused as to what the designations for the adapters indicate. I've been out to the CDCO Machinery Corp site someone recommended below, but the designations confuse me. I was under the impression that the number after the D-1 designation (1,2,3,4....) indicated the chuck size. Evidently not. Here is the chart they provide. Which of these would work (if any)? Thanks, guys.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 1, 2015)

Monk said:


> Hi everyone: I've got an 8 inch RT that appears to be a knock-off of the one Dark Zero posted. It has 4 slots. My Cutmaster 13x40 lathe has a 6 inch 3 jaw, and an 8 inch 4 jaw cam lock chuck. I'd like to be able to use them on the RT. I am confused as to what the designations for the adapters indicate. I've been out to the CDCO Machinery Corp site someone recommended below, but the designations confuse me. I was under the impression that the number after the D-1 designation (1,2,3,4....) indicated the chuck size. Evidently not. Here is the chart they provide. Which of these would work (if any)? Thanks, guys.



D1s are cam lock lathe spindles, they won't mount to your rotary table. What you need is an adapter specific for mounting to rotary tables or make your own.

Here are a couple that will mount to a 8" RT with 4 slots, chuck & adapter included.

8" 4-jaw

6" 3-jaw


----------



## Monk (Feb 1, 2015)

darkzero said:


> D1s are cam lock lathe spindles, they won't mount to your rotary table. What you need is an adapter specific for mounting to rotary tables or make your own.
> 
> Here are a couple that will mount to a 8" RT with 4 slots, chuck & adapter included.
> 
> ...



Thanks Darkzero. I was just out to that site before I read your post. What I don't understand is why the adapter plates on CDCO that I mentioned couldn't me made to bolt onto the RT. Here is the adapter that I included the chart for. Couldn't I just bore/counterbore four holes in one of these adapters?


----------



## darkzero (Feb 1, 2015)

Monk said:


> Thanks Darkzero. I was just out to that site before I read your post. What I don't understand is why the adapter plates on CDCO that I mentioned couldn't me made to bolt onto the RT. Here is the adapter that I included the chart for. Couldn't I just bore/counterbore four holes in one of these adapters?



Yes, you certainly could just adapt one of those to fit your RT table. I personally prefer not to have unnecessary holes but if it it ends up cheaper going that route then nothing wrong there.

I started out with a blank backplate. Other thoughts is if you have a local metal supplier or if score a suitable piece for cheap. It doesn't _need_ to be cast iron.


----------



## Monk (Feb 1, 2015)

Yeah, I'm with you on the additional hole thing, but if it allows me to utilize the chucks I already have it would save a bunch (for me, anyway). Plus, I'm not sure how much offset I would need on the cam set screw hole and the cost of the cams for the adapter. Any suggestions on which one on the chart to use if I go that way? Thanks, Will


----------



## Monk (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi Will: This is embarrassing. No wonder you were confused. It had been a while since I had the chuck off, and was visualizing it bass-ackwards. For some reason I mistakenly thought the chuck was female and slid onto the pins on the spindle. Duh. Your suggestion of the chuck/adaptor sets make perfect sense now. I guess I was so intent on using my existing chucks (cheapskate) I just saw it the way I wanted it to be. Thanks again. I'll post again when I get this all sorted out.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 4, 2015)

Ah, I see now. Making an adapter from the blank is not hard, it would probably be your cheapest route.


----------



## Monk (Feb 4, 2015)

I'll have to buy a different chuck anyway. I'll keep my eyes open. I've got some 6 inch x 1 inch round aluminum. Maybe I'll give it a try.


----------

